# Poquoson Kiwanis Club Fishing Flea Market



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

http://www.poquosonkiwanis.org/Kiwanis/Flea_Market.html


----------



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

The Poquoson Kiwanis Flea Market is this Saturday the 21st. It will be held at Poquoson High School. 8am-1pm. 50 indoor vendor tables, outside vendor tables, and 3 how to seminars. Should be a great event!


----------

